# WINTER BOOK SALE! Hunting, how-to, cookbooks, more!



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

It's freezing here! Perfect weather to curl up by the fire with a good book. Rules are the same as always: Media mail shipping in the U.S. is $2 for the first book, $1 for each additional. If you order a bunch, I'll adjust the shipping cost to reflect the estimated cost -- I'm not looking to make a buck off shipping. Please post your selections as replies to this thread, and I'll PM you with a total and payment information. Payment by cash, check, money order or Paypal. Please add an additional 50 cents when using Paypal to help defray cost. I usually ship within 24 hours of receiving payment. Thanks for looking and I hope you find something you like!!

*Hunting, Fishing*
&#8220;Rocky Mountain Warden,&#8221; by Frank Calkins. Subtitled, &#8220;From innocent rookie to canny veteran, the education of a game warden among the wild creatures (poachers and others) in one of the most rugged corners of the wilderness.&#8221; HC, 1970, 265pp., G. $3
&#8220;The Hunter&#8217;s Bible,&#8221; by W.K. Merrill. Covers hunting, fishing, camping, hiking, first aid and survival techniques. PB, 1968, 1982pp., G. $2
&#8220;The Complete Guide to Game Care and Cookery,&#8221; by Sam and Nancy Fadala. Over 450 wild game recipes plus field care and butchering info. PB, 1994, 320pp., VG. $3
&#8220;Hunting America&#8217;s Wild Turkey,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Proven techniques frm the experts,&#8221; by Toby Bridges. PB, 2001, 288pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Intelligent Trouting,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Fly fishing basics and beyond,&#8221; by Thomas Neil Zacoi. PB, 1999, 201pp., G. $1

*Critters*
&#8220;First Aid for Birds,&#8221; by Tim Hawcroft. PB, EX, 1994, 94pp. Covers injuries, illnesses and care of orphan birds. $1
&#8220;A Field Guide to the Birds: Eastern Land and Water Birds,&#8221; by Roger Tory Peterson. HC, 1947, 240pp., G. Includes 1000 illustrations. Nice classic field guide! $2
&#8220;Keep It Simple Series Guide to Caring for Your Horse,&#8221; by Moira C. Harris. PB, 2002, F, 288pp. All the basics of horse ownership. $2
&#8220;The Book of the Horse and Horse Care,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An encyclopedia of horses, and a comprehensive guide to horse and pony care.&#8221; PB, 2003, 365pp., EX. Great photos. $2
&#8220;Nobody&#8217;s Horses: The Dramatic Rescue of the Wild Herd of White Sands,&#8221; by Don Hoglund. HC, 2006, 149pp., EX. $1
&#8220;Eastern Butterflies,&#8221; by Alexander B. Klots. Peterson Field Guide, PB, 1979 reprint, 340 pp., G. $2

*Building & Fixing Stuff*
&#8220;Dare to Repair Your Car,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A do-it-herself guide to maintenance, safety, minor fix-its and talking shop&#8221; by Julie Sussman. PB, 2005, 334pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Building Garden Ornaments,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;24 do-it-yourself projects to accent any setting,&#8221; by Black & Decker Outdoor Home series. PB, 2000, 112pp., G. $1
&#8220;Building Birdhouses & Feeders,&#8221; by Ortho Books. PB, 91994, 112pp., VG. Plans for 12 houses and 12 feeders. $1
&#8220;Cathedral: The Story of its Construction,&#8221; by David Macaulay. PB, 1973, 80ppp., G. Pen-and-ink drawings illustrate details of Gothic construction &#8211;flying buttresses, etc. Neat book. $1
&#8220;Pyramid,&#8221; by David Macaulay. PB, 1975, 80pp., G. Pen-and-ink drawings reveal how pyramids were constructed. $1

*Cookbooks*
&#8220;Crock-It,&#8221; by Barbara M. Murray. PB, 1995, 176pp., EX. Crockpot recipes! $2
&#8220;Step-By-Step How to Cook Italian,&#8221; by Kate Whiteman. Subtitled, &#8220;The ultimate guide to Italian food and cuisine: what to cook and how to cook it, shown in 750 stunning photographs.&#8221; PB, 2010, 255pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Austrian Cooking & Baking,&#8221; by Gretel Beer. PB, modern reprint of 1954 original, 220pp., EX. 302 recipes. $2
&#8220;The Book of Yogurt,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An international collection of recipes,&#8221; by Sonia Uvezian. PB, 1978, 169pp., G. Explains how to make yogurt and use it in various dishes. $2
&#8220;Pie,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;300 tried-and-true recipes for delicious homemade pie,&#8221; by Ken Haedrich. PB, 2004, 650pp., F. $3
&#8220;Simply Natural Baby Food,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Easy recipes for delicious meals your infant and toddler will love,&#8221; by Cathe Olson. PB, 2003, 128pp., EX. $1
&#8220;American Sandwich,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Great eats from all 50 states,&#8221; by Becky Mercutti. PB, 2004, 140pp., F. $1
&#8220;The Vegetarian Epicure,&#8221; by Anna Thomas. PB, 1972, 305pp., G. The 1970&#8217;s classic, with 262 recipes. $2
&#8220;Diet for a Small Planet,&#8221; by Frances Moore Lappe. PB, 1982 edition, 498pp., G. $1

*Gardening*
The Apartment Farmer,&#8221; by Duane Newcomb. Subtitled, &#8220; The hassle-free way to grow vegetables indoors, on balconies, patios, roofs and in small yards.&#8221; PB, 1976, 154 pp., VG. $2


*Health*
&#8220;Gray&#8217;s Anatomy,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The unabridged Running Press edition of the American classic, with 827 illustration.&#8221; PB, 1974, 1256pp., VG. $4
&#8220;Better Health Through Natural Healing,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;How to get well without drugs or surgery,&#8221; by Dr. Ross Trattler, N.D., D.O. PB, 2001, 512pp., G. $2
"The Healing Foods,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The ultimate authority on the curative power of nutrition,&#8221; by Patricia Hausman. Rodale Press HC, 1989, 462pp., F. $2
&#8220;The Elements of Herbalism,&#8221; by David Hoffman. HC, 1990, 136pp., EX. $1

*Miscellaneous*
&#8220;Boldly Live Where Others Won&#8217;t,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An introduction to urban pioneering,&#8221; by Mark Harvey Smith. PB, 2005, 248pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Lies My Teacher Told Me,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Everything your American History textbook got wrong,&#8221; by James W. Loewen. PB, 3995, 385pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The Ultimate Book of Martial Arts,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A step-by-step practical guide to tae kwondo, karate, aikido, ju-jitsu, judo, kung fu, taichi, kendo, iaido, shinto ryu.&#8221; PB, 2005, 248pp., EX. Include self-defense techniques. $2
&#8220;Flight from the Reich: Refugee Jews, 1933-1946,&#8221; by Deborah Dwork and Robert Jan Van Pelt. HC, 2009, 496pp., EX. $3
&#8220;Lincoln: A Biography,&#8221; by Ronald C. White Jr. PB, 2009, 795pp., EX. $3
&#8220;For Her Own Good&#8221; 150 Years of the Experts&#8217; Advice to Women,&#8221; by Barbara Ehrenreich and Deidre English. PB, 1989 reprint, 369pp., EX. Interesting analysis of &#8220;expert&#8221; advice on health, parenting, women&#8217;s roles, etc. I enjoyed this book. $2
&#8220;Fast Food Nation,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The dark side of the American meal,&#8221; by Eric Schlosser. PB, 2001, 382pp., VG. $2
&#8220;Into the Wild,&#8221; by Jon Krakauer. PB, 1996, 207pp., VG. True story of a young man who walked into the Alaskan wilderness, and died there. $2
&#8220;The Pictorial Key to the Tarot,&#8221; by Arthur Edward Waite. PB, 1997 reprint of 1910 original, 338pp., VG. $2
&#8220;100 Years of Western Wear,&#8221; by Tyler Beard. PB, 1993, 158pp., G-some underlining and notes in pencil. Fabulous photos of colorful Nudie suits, cowboy boots and old-time film and recording stars. $2


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't believe that this book survived the first round of your sale. I started three times to order it and stopped myself before because of the pile of reading stuff that I can't keep up with.

May I please, Alex, select &#8220;Turtle Island Lexicon,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Lexicon of Native American symbols and culture,&#8221; by Gerald Hausman. PB, 1992, 204pp., VG. $1

Thank you.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You got it, Bret!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Aanii. Miigwech.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Anishinabe? Kewl!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh No! books, more books! Could I have the following please?


&#8220;Building Your Own Home,&#8221; $3

Mastering Masonry,&#8221;. $2 

&#8220;Sage Cottage Herb Garden Cookbook,&#8221; $2

&#8220;North Woods Cottage Cookbook,&#8221; $2

&#8220;The Farmer&#8217;s Market Guide to Fruit,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Fresh from the Market,&#8221; $3

&#8220;Garden Way&#8217;s Joy of Gardening,&#8221; $3

&#8220;Basic Composting,&#8221; $1

&#8220;Compost,&#8221; . $1

&#8220;Encyclopedia of Natural Medicine,&#8221; $3

&#8220;Encyclopedia of Natural Medicine,&#8221; $2

&#8220;The Elements of Herbalism,&#8221; $1


&#8220;Successful Mineral Collecting and Prospecting,&#8221; $2

&#8220;Fireplaces and Wood Stoves,&#8221; $3


&#8220;Henry David Thoreau: $3 

&#8220;Under the Banner of Heaven,&#8221; $1

&#8220;Ayn Rand and the World She Made,&#8221; $3
Thanks!

SC


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Space Cowboy said:


> Oh No! books, more books! Could I have the following please?
> 
> 
> âBuilding Your Own Home,â $3
> ...


 I feel so cheap and not well read.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

:hysterical:

Space Cowboy, you've got mail, and I'm looking for a really big box! :spinsmiley:


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Darn it, Space Cowboy ---- you beat me to them! Oh well, my loss is your gain! Happy reading!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Could I get : Rocky Mountain Warden
Boldly Live Where Others Won't
100 Years of Western Wear


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Hi, I'd like Gray's Anatomy $4
Better Health $ 2
Elements of Herbalism $1


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi, I'm interested in:

_The Hunters Bible. $2
_Complete Guide to Game Care
& Cookery. $3
_Field Guide...Eastern Birds $2
_Eastern Butterflies. $2
_The Apartment Farmer. $2
_Into The Wild. $2

Thanks !!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You all have mail! And a big welcome to my new customers.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd like the following it they are not already requested.

&#8220;Intelligent Trouting,&#8221;
&#8220;First Aid for Birds,&#8221;
&#8220;Cathedral: The Story of its Construction,&#8221;
&#8220;Lies My Teacher Told Me,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Everything your American History textbook got wrong,&#8221;
&#8220;The Ultimate Book of Martial Arts,&#8221;
&#8220;Flight from the Reich: Refugee Jews, 1933-1946,&#8221;


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You got 'em! I'll update the list in the ayem to take off the ones that have been sold. I'm afraid if I tried it right now, I'd surely mess it up -- I just worked 13 hours, half of that out in the cold! Brrrr! :shocked:


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

*OK, here are the remaining books still available!

Hunting*
&#8220;Hunting America&#8217;s Wild Turkey,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Proven techniques frm the experts,&#8221; by Toby Bridges. PB, 2001, 288pp., VG. $2

*Critters*
&#8220;Keep It Simple Series Guide to Caring for Your Horse,&#8221; by Moira C. Harris. PB, 2002, F, 288pp. All the basics of horse ownership. $2
&#8220;The Book of the Horse and Horse Care,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An encyclopedia of horses, and a comprehensive guide to horse and pony care.&#8221; PB, 2003, 365pp., EX. Great photos. $2
&#8220;Nobody&#8217;s Horses: The Dramatic Rescue of the Wild Herd of White Sands,&#8221; by Don Hoglund. HC, 2006, 149pp., EX. $1

*Building & Fixing Stuff*
&#8220;Dare to Repair Your Car,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;A do-it-herself guide to maintenance, safety, minor fix-its and talking shop&#8221; by Julie Sussman. PB, 2005, 334pp., EX. $2
&#8220;Building Garden Ornaments,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;24 do-it-yourself projects to accent any setting,&#8221; by Black & Decker Outdoor Home series. PB, 2000, 112pp., G. $1
&#8220;Building Birdhouses & Feeders,&#8221; by Ortho Books. PB, 91994, 112pp., VG. Plans for 12 houses and 12 feeders. $1
&#8220;Pyramid,&#8221; by David Macaulay. PB, 1975, 80pp., G. Pen-and-ink drawings reveal how pyramids were constructed. $1

*Cookbooks*
&#8220;Crock-It,&#8221; by Barbara M. Murray. PB, 1995, 176pp., EX. Crockpot recipes! $2
&#8220;Step-By-Step How to Cook Italian,&#8221; by Kate Whiteman. Subtitled, &#8220;The ultimate guide to Italian food and cuisine: what to cook and how to cook it, shown in 750 stunning photographs.&#8221; PB, 2010, 255pp., EX. $2
&#8220;The Book of Yogurt,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An international collection of recipes,&#8221; by Sonia Uvezian. PB, 1978, 169pp., G. Explains how to make yogurt and use it in various dishes. $2
&#8220;Pie,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;300 tried-and-true recipes for delicious homemade pie,&#8221; by Ken Haedrich. PB, 2004, 650pp., F. $3
&#8220;Simply Natural Baby Food,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Easy recipes for delicious meals your infant and toddler will love,&#8221; by Cathe Olson. PB, 2003, 128pp., EX. $1
&#8220;American Sandwich,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;Great eats from all 50 states,&#8221; by Becky Mercutti. PB, 2004, 140pp., F. $1
&#8220;The Vegetarian Epicure,&#8221; by Anna Thomas. PB, 1972, 305pp., G. The 1970&#8217;s classic, with 262 recipes. $2

*Health*
"The Healing Foods,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The ultimate authority on the curative power of nutrition,&#8221; by Patricia Hausman. Rodale Press HC, 1989, 462pp., F. $2

*Miscellaneous*
"Lincoln: A Biography,&#8221; by Ronald C. White Jr. PB, 2009, 795pp., EX. $3
&#8220;Fast Food Nation,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;The dark side of the American meal,&#8221; by Eric Schlosser. PB, 2001, 382pp., VG. $2
&#8220;The Pictorial Key to the Tarot,&#8221; by Arthur Edward Waite. PB, 1997 reprint of 1910 original, 338pp., VG. $2


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

New PM for you willow.


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Got my books today ! Thank you !


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I know this is an older post, but if these books are still available I would like them!

&#8220;Building Garden Ornaments,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;24 do-it-yourself projects to accent any setting,&#8221; by Black & Decker Outdoor Home series. PB, 2000, 112pp., G. $1

&#8220;Building Birdhouses & Feeders,&#8221; by Ortho Books. PB, 91994, 112pp., VG. Plans for 12 houses and 12 feeders. $1

Crock-It,&#8221; by Barbara M. Murray. PB, 1995, 176pp., EX. Crockpot recipes! $2

&#8220;The Book of Yogurt,&#8221; subtitled, &#8220;An international collection of recipes,&#8221; by Sonia Uvezian. PB, 1978, 169pp., G. Explains how to make yogurt and use it in various dishes. $2

&#8220;The Vegetarian Epicure,&#8221; by Anna Thomas. PB, 1972, 305pp., G. The 1970&#8217;s classic, with 262 recipes. $2


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

You've got mail!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm going to have to haunt your threads to get some good stuff! :happy:

I'd like-

The Pictorial Key to the Tarot
Lincoln: A Biography
Dare to Repair Your Car
The Book of the Horse and Horse Care
The Healing Foods


If they are still available.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes they are!

And thanks to Linda for resurrecting this thread ...


----------

